# apple tv est ce la bonne solution



## cougnete (14 Juin 2010)

bonjour tout le monde,voila je vais demmenager et mon mac va se retrouver assez loin de la tv ,je cherche a passer sur la tv mes differents documents(musique,photo,video)de mon mac comme s il etait en ecran partager, est ce que l apple tv peut faire ca ou avez une autre solution(autre qu un cable HDMI )
merci


----------



## napalmatt (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Oui, tu pourras lire le contenu multimédia de ton mac sur ta TV via une Apple TV.

Attention cependant, le logiciel initialement embarqué dans l'Apple TV te permettra de lire uniquement une bibliothèque iTunes (musiques & vidéos) et une bibliothèque iPhoto (peut être Aperture, je n'ai jamais essayé).

Il y a sans doute d'autres solutions via des disques durs multimédia par exemple.


----------



## Georgiy (28 Juillet 2010)

Achete un xtreamer pro, 100x mieux  et tout est gratuit.


----------

